# RIP Stephen Hawking



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 13, 2018)

I loved him on that Radiohead song.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 14, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> I loved him on that Radiohead song.



Really?


----------



## benuzzell (Mar 14, 2018)

Was fortunate enough to see him at the Interstellar Live in Concert at the Royal Albert Hall in 2015. Didn't get to meet him, but just being in the presence of such a genius made you feel woefully inadequate. What a man. Will be sorely missed.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Really?


Yea, and I don’t even like Radiohead.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 14, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> Yea, and I don’t even like Radiohead.



interesting that it wasn't him.

unless that's the joke.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2018)

He died on pi day of all days.

I’ll show myself out...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 14, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> He died on pi day of all days.
> 
> I’ll show myself out...



and Einstein's birthday.

try the veal!

and tip yer waitress.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 14, 2018)

I think to make jokes when someone dies unless you're really Irish is pretty downright horrible. My guess is atheism has offended you in some way ?

Anyways, diagnosed at 21 and told he had 2 years to live he made it to 76 and changed the world of theoretical physics not quite as much as Einstein but still knocked people on their ass which this world needs.



Zoot_Rollo said:


> and Einstein's birthday.
> 
> try the veal!
> 
> and tip yer waitress.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 14, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I think to make jokes when someone dies unless you're really Irish is pretty downright horrible. My guess is atheism has offended you in some way ?
> 
> Anyways, diagnosed at 21 and told he had 2 years to live he made it to 76 and changed the world of theoretical physics not quite as much as Einstein but still knocked people on their ass which this world needs.



i was actually put off by the Radiohead comment.

i felt this was a somber day.

but didn't want to seem, i dunno - humorless.

that's why i added the comments to Einstein's birthday as a celebration - not Hawking's death.

Einstein was purportedly a jokster anyway.

as was Hawking.



sometimes, no matter how hard ya try...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2018)

I think making jokes that the deceased would probably enjoy is actually a great thing to do. I don’t want everyone moping for too long when I go. I want them to remember the time that instead of fixing one wobbly leg on my couch I just cut them all off and then laugh until it hurts. Probably the Irish in me, yea.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 14, 2018)

born dutch-english, forged in an irish household during my teens.

that count?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2018)

And I’m not an atheist, more of an Icouldcareless-ist, but I hope SH is kickin’ it at his favorite lab or strip club in the multiverse somewhere. Salut!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> born dutch-english, forged in an irish household during my teens.
> 
> that count?



It counts for something. Glad you made it.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 14, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> And I’m not an atheist, more of an Icouldcareless-ist,



i like that.

can i join?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2018)

You’re in!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 14, 2018)

You're getting close to my ignore list again lol



givemenoughrope said:


> I think making jokes that the deceased would probably enjoy is actually a great thing to do. I don’t want everyone moping for too long when I go. I want them to remember the time that instead of fixing one wobbly leg on my couch I just cut them all off and then laugh until it hurts. Probably the Irish in me, yea.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2018)

^Oh cmon! :D


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 19, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> You're getting close to my ignore list again lol


Proud to be a member.


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 20, 2018)

A lot of people think that his voice was computer generated. Wrong! That _was _his real voice. It was a well kept secret.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 20, 2018)

Dr Belasco said:


> A lot of people think that his voice was computer generated. Wrong! That _was _his real voice. It was a well kept secret.


He did on at least one occasion complain (I think lightheartedly) that the computer generation made him sound American, not reflecting his native British accent...

...He no doubt would have gotten a Nobel Prize for his work on black hole radiation, but - as he no doubt knew - that was never going to happen because the calculated energy levels are far too low for any known technology to detect it, and Nobel Prize achievements in physics require experimental validation. RIP.


----------

